# How much for a project?



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I read Maura's reply on the pre-drafting thread with interest. She pointed out that spinners who sell their wares should make enough of any one type of yarn for a project, rather than a skein of this and a skein of that.

I think I'll soon be moving from spinning to please myself, and for my weaving and basketry projects, to spinning for sales.

So, since I don't knit...how much is enough? Can someone offer suggested amounts for fine, medium and bulky yarns? How much for, say a sweater...for a big person? An afghan? Socks? Mittens? Hat and scarf?

Anything else?

Thanks,
Meg


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

Good question, Meg!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I'm sure I've seen a chart somewhere with yarn estimates, but I can't find it. What I do is look at a yarn catalog and see how much yarn is required for various projects and go from there. I'll keep looking for the chart and post it if I find it.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Katherine in KY said:


> I'm sure I've seen a chart somewhere with yarn estimates, but I can't find it. What I do is look at a yarn catalog and see how much yarn is required for various projects and go from there. I'll keep looking for the chart and post it if I find it.



Good idea Katherine! I hadn't thought of that! Thanks!
M


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Many pattern books now give yardage and wraps per inch (wpi). This will help you decide which yarn is better suited for which project. And since many knitters will buy an extra to be on the safe side, I'd say it would be good for sales to have enough + one.


----------



## littlebird (Mar 30, 2007)

Here are two tidbits from my two favourite knitting books. Both are regarding yarn requirements for sweaters. (I have them on instant recall for whenever I'm looking at a sale bin at the yarn store. Handy. And dangerous.)

From The Sweater Workshop by Jaqueline Fee:

yarn req' in ounces:

Size 40" sweater in Fine wool (US needle size 1 to 4) 12 oz.
" in med wool (US needle 4 to 8) 20 oz.
" in heavy wool (size 8 to 10 1/2) 28 oz.

Approxiamate. Your mileage may vary.

To go up or down by 2 inch increments in sweater size add or subtract 1 oz. of wool for each weight. So, a size 36" sweater in med wool would need 18 oz. a 46" in fine (heavens, that's a lot of knitting) needs 15 oz. and so forth.



From Knitting in the Old Way by P. Gibson Roberts and D. Robson:

I distilled this from a chart in the text, so mileage will vary with this one for sure, but it gives a good idea.

Take your WPI and multiply by 100. This gives you an approxiamate yardage needed to make a size 38 to 40" sweater. (so 12 WPI means you need about 1200 yards.) Add 10% for large, subtract 10% for small. Add 20% for extra large. Take off 30% for a vest or a kid's sweater (24" chest).

As for how much yarn is needed on average for an afghan, that's a whole 'nother elephant. :shrug:

edited for typos. I'm not saying I caught all of them!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

littlebird said:


> Here are two tidbits from my two favourite knitting books. Both are regarding yarn requirements for sweaters. (I have them on instant recall for whenever I'm looking at a sale bin at the yarn store. Handy. And dangerous.)
> 
> From The Sweater Workshop by Jaqueline Fee:
> 
> ...



Wow!! Those are handy estimates!! And I can see where they'd be dangerous to have tooooooo handy, if you're a knitter!

Thanks,
Meg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have a chart someplace and I know I've seen one online. I can't find it tonight but will try tomorrow.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Here's a few charts I found recently:

Yarn Count 

Knitting Tension and Gauge 

Maybe it'll help a bit (?). I found the per lb. info interesting.

~Falcon


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks Ladies...all this info will be very helpful!


----------

